# H&R Handi-Rifle Owners



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

... If anyone owns a Handi-rifle or shotgun, Remington has just done away with their Barrel Accessory Program. That means you cannot send your receiver in and get additional barrels anymore. FYI


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the notice.

Rats. I was going to send one in for a shotgun barrel. I was going to use that barrel for Black Powder brass shot shells.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

You might give them a call, because they are still fitting some remaining barrels, but some customers are just getting their receivers returned. Plus you can just find a used or new shotgun barrel for sale on the internet and fit it to your receiver!


----------



## Crestliner167 (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you send the handi-rifle in to get a trigger job to lighten pull.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

Remington would do a trigger job if the trigger pull was too heavy, but with all that is going on there lately, (lay-offs, no longer fitting barrels,etc.) I would call customer service to get the answer!


----------

